# كلمات ذات معانى كبيره



## abn yso3 (10 يوليو 2007)

:story:

* جمل و كلمات ذات معانى كبيره​**ان شاء الرب يسوع الاله العظيم ساضيف الى تلك الحلقه حلقات اخرى لما لهذه الجمل
من معانى عميقه لتغذية العقل بالافكار الايجابيه التى تجعل العقل يمد الجسم بطاقات لا
تكون مدفونه فى اعماقنا لتساعدنا على مجابهة الظرف التى نعتقد انها كبيره وهى فى اضعف 
حالاتها  -- وليكن سبب بركه فقط كررها وانت تقراء *​
..............................................

*+ القلب القريب من الله يتذوق حلاوة السماء فى الارض المره .
+ الصلاه هى صمام الامان الذى يضمن لنا الطمأنينه فى عالم يسوده الرعب.
+ افتح عينى لكى ابصر بابك المفتوح عندما تغلق كل الابواب امامى .
+ علمنى دائما اقول يارب فهذا هو النداء الذى يحفظ ماء وجهى مرفوعا فى كل الظروف.
+ النعمه هى مجد الله فى مهده والمجد هو نعمة الله فى كمالها .*​ 
* يتبع*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*كلمات رائعه 
ومنتظرين المزيد 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*شكرا يا girl_in_jesus لمرورك والرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*2222222222​* 
*+ التجارب هى المواد الخام لاكاليل المجد .
+ اعمل حسنا وصوابا ثم لا تبالى بامر ما .
+ حين كنت صغيرا كنت اخشى الظلام فلا تسمح ان تخشى النور عندما تكبر
+ اعطنى ان اكون كبيرا فى عينيك صغيرا فى عينى نفسى .
+ البذور التى نغرسها اليوم تحدد نوع الثمار التى نحصدها غدا​*
*يتبع​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

+ القلب القريب من الله يتذوق حلاوة السماء فى الارض المره 
كلمات جميله جدااا ربنا يبارك فيك وشكراا على تعبك معانه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## abn yso3 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*شكرا لمرورك †السريانيه† وليكن بركه لحياتك 
الرب معك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

333333333

*+ الايمان الكبير يصغر التجارب الكبيره والايمان الصغير يكبر التجارب الصغيره
+ الانجيل يكسر القلوب الصلبه , لكنه يجبر القلوب الكسيره
+ الذى يريد ان يرى السماوات عليه ان يسكن دائما فيها
+ لا يوجد حزن فى الارض تعجز السماء عن ازالته​*
*يتبع*​


----------



## la rosa (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*+ القلب القريب من الله يتذوق حلاوة السماء فى الارض المره .
.
+ افتح عينى لكى ابصر بابك المفتوح عندما تغلق كل الابواب امامى

الكلمات دى حلوة قوى*


----------



## abn yso3 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*شكرا لمرورك يا la rosa الرب يبارك حياتك
وليكن بركه​*


----------



## sparrow (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

كلمات جميله
شكرا ليك
ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## abn yso3 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*مرسى جدا لمرورك يا sparrow الرب يباركك 
وانشاء الرب غدا ستجدو المزيد​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

القلب القريب من الله يتذوق حلاوة السماء على الارض المره ............كلمات جميله تمس القلب .....ميرسى يا أبن يسوع وربنا معاك .


----------



## abn yso3 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*مرسى كتير جدا لمرورك يا دونا الرب يبارك حياتك 
وليكن بركه*


----------



## abn yso3 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*+ مالك والظروف ان كنت مستمتعا بقلب ابيك العطوف +*
* +لا تحزن على شئ تراه لان نصيبك فقط فى الذى لا تراه +*
* +رجل الصلاه رجل كل شئ+*
* +المحبه للاعداء شفقه والمحبه للاخوه شركه+*​


----------



## RAshA_83 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*موضوع راااااائع
وكلمات جميلةةةة ومؤثرةةة
شوووووووووكرااااااااااااا على روعة الكلمات
وعاااااااشت الايادي​*


----------



## abn yso3 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*مرسى لمرورك يا RAshA_83 الرب يبارك حياتك
وليكن بركه 
سلام الرب معك​*


----------



## candy shop (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

موضوع جميل جدا 

وكلمات روعه

شكرااااااااااااا يا abn yso3​


----------



## abn yso3 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*مرسى ليكى ياكاندى ولمرورك الرب يبارك حياتك
وليكن بركه 
سلام الرب يسوع معكى​*


----------



## fullaty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

+ حين كنت صغيرا كنت اخشى الظلام فلا تسمح ان تخشى النور عندما تكبر
+ اعطنى ان اكون كبيرا فى عينيك صغيرا فى عينى نفسى 
اكتر اتنين عجبونى
موضوع رائع بجد وكلمات تحفة تحس انها بتزقنا علشان نتحرك
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك يا ابن يسوع​


----------



## abn yso3 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*مرسى جدا لمرورك يا فيبى الرب يبارك حياتك
ومرسى على تعليقك
سلام الرب يسوع معكى​*


----------



## BITAR (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*حقا كلمات جميله*
*شكرا ياابن يسوع*​


----------



## abn yso3 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*مرسى كتير لمرورك يا بيتر الرب يبارك حياتك
وليكن بركه​*


----------



## abn yso3 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*+اروع كلمة هى ما نفتخر بها من قلوبنا+
+لا تقل يسوع فى قلبى بل قل انا فى قلب يسوع+
+عندما تسال عن الخلاص وحياك .. قل اين انا من فكر الله+
+انت من جعل الله ينزل من علاه لكسرك وصاياه ليفديك بدماه+
*
* يــــــتـبـع
**اذكورونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## abn yso3 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات ذات معانى كبيره*

*وصفه للقلوب لعلاج كل الالام
قولها بفخر
+استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى+
*​


----------

